# Pro forecasts for ski areas



## slatham (Dec 21, 2016)

Does anyone know of companies/services that provide detailed weather forecasts for NE ski areas? If I recall there is an individual in NH that does this but I can't recall his name. I know of WSI, Accu, Weatherbell......

Thanks


----------



## tumbler (Dec 21, 2016)

slatham said:


> Does anyone know of companies/services that provide detailed weather forecasts for NE ski areas? If I recall there is an individual in NH that does this but I can't recall his name. I know of WSI, Accu, Weatherbell......
> 
> Thanks



Tony Vazzano is his name.  Doesnt have a webiste or blog that I know of.  Ski areas pay him for their individual forecasts.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 21, 2016)

mountain-forecast.com


----------



## slatham (Dec 21, 2016)

tumbler said:


> Tony Vazzano is his name.  Doesnt have a webiste or blog that I know of.  Ski areas pay him for their individual forecasts.



That's the guy! Thanks Tumbler. If anyone has any other ideas please let me know.


----------



## tumbler (Dec 21, 2016)

slatham said:


> That's the guy! Thanks Tumbler. If anyone has any other ideas please let me know.



I like Roger Hill, he doesn't always forecast mtn amounts but it usually pretty good for upslope and has good local insight.  His forecasts are central VT to NEK.  Single Chair is a good read but is more long range and can be all over the place.  Also use mountain forecast as tuna said above.


----------



## dlague (Dec 21, 2016)

I like Open Snow.  They have been spot on!  So far in any case.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 22, 2016)

dlague said:


> I like Open Snow.  They have been spot on!  So far in any case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



They are better with west forecasts than they are in the NE


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 22, 2016)

I was going to say Roger Hill.  Resorts often have their own services....like MRG for example.


----------



## dlague (Dec 22, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> They are better with west forecasts than they are in the NE



NE Open Snow run by Plymouth State University Meterology Department Students


----------

